# Boas > Anacondas >  Fed a greeny for the first time!

## jdmls88

I volunteer at the reptile house at the national zoo, and yesterday I got to feed the 30+yr old 147 lbs green anaconda. AND IT WAS  WICKED that is a lot of mass to move that rapidly and aggressively towards a dead rabbit lol. Its nothing like feeding a ball, blood, corn, or even diamondbacks, and the cobras. He basically rolled around the enclosure wrapping up its coils splashing water everywhere and ending up in the pool. :Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## littleindiangirl

Awesome! Shoulda got a pic!

----------


## jdmls88

lol it was random, i just finished cleaning the leopard tortoise enclosure and one of the keepers was like hey mike you wanna feed the condas?

----------


## tmartin2347

> lol it was random, i just finished cleaning the leopard tortoise enclosure and one of the keepers was like hey mike you wanna feed the condas?


I want to feed condas! :Very Happy:

----------


## Drew87

> I want to feed condas!


Me tooooo, haha that would be SWEET

----------

